# search function up the swannie? how to release stored mess



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

Does the search work for all?
mine doesnt anymore just goes to page cannot be displayed
been trying to find out how to release stored messages, u know when your inbox was full.
Have deleted but still saying full?
anyone know the score?
cheers guys


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

max messages is 200 . Delete some , then hit release messages on hold and they should appear 

Mark


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks been looking for the button i have done it before but cant see it this time around, i changed settings to delete old messages some time ago but it still shows 1 somewhere?


----------

